# Bit ID



## bdean (Dec 11, 2009)

Hello all,

Great I think I have found a site and I'm sure 1000's of knowledgeable people that can help me ID this bit. My guess is it's a router dado bit or chamfer bit. I can see this is actually 2 bits on a shaft/shank. This setup is used to cut a strip of wood into a 60 degree equilateral triangle. If you are thinking bamboo fly rods, yes, that's what I need it for.

believe it or not Rockler in Orange County California did not know what this was.

Thanks 
Brett


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

Looks like a window sash bit to me ?


----------



## icehugger (Oct 23, 2009)

May be for cutting fake window louvres. I've seen one for sale somewhere, but can't remember where...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Brett

_ I think you can take the cutters out of this set and make your own _bamboo fly bit,,it would work best in a Horz.router table setup I think..
Many,many router bits use the 5/16" (8mm ) shank size to hold the bits..

1 PC 1/2" Shank Adjustable Finger Joint Router Bit - eBay (item 130351647264 end time Jan-10-10 11:08:21 PST)

=======



bdean said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Great I think I have found a site and I'm sure 1000's of knowledgeable people that can help me ID this bit. My guess is it's a router dado bit or chamfer bit. I can see this is actually 2 bits on a shaft/shank. This setup is used to cut a strip of wood into a 60 degree equilateral triangle. If you are thinking bamboo fly rods, yes, that's what I need it for.
> 
> ...


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

icehugger said:


> May be for cutting fake window louvres. I've seen one for sale somewhere, but can't remember where...


I forgot to add " stile" to my post LOL! It should have read " window sash stile bit ".


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

bdean said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Great I think I have found a site and I'm sure 1000's of knowledgeable people that can help me ID this bit. My guess is it's a router dado bit or chamfer bit. I can see this is actually 2 bits on a shaft/shank. This setup is used to cut a strip of wood into a 60 degree equilateral triangle. If you are thinking bamboo fly rods, yes, that's what I need it for.
> 
> ...


Almost looks like a 60* edge banding bit.


----------



## smc (Dec 19, 2008)

jschaben said:


> Almost looks like a 60* edge banding bit.


I do believe you are correct! From the angle of the pic, it looks to be a precise machining cutter.


----------

